# Ironite 50% off at Lowes



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Just a heads up. Ironite is 50% off at Lowes - 15 or 30 lb. bags (5,000 or 10,000 sq ft coverage).

What are the thoughts on this stuff? I read a couple positive reviews and some negative ones. Does it really contain Arsenic? I want to be sure its safe for my pets before using it. It has a LOT of Fe at 20%.....I'd be surprised if it had no darkening effect!

Reason I bought it is that my lawn looks about 5 different shades of green right now. Put down some Ringer and will follow up with this next week on July 4th.

If it's good stuff, get out there now while its half off! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

https://archive.epa.gov/nrmrl/archive-lrpcd/web/html/ironite.html


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I was thinking of picking up some of this stuff. I had no idea that it was unsafe.
Why are they still selling it?


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

social port said:


> I was thinking of picking up some of this stuff. I had no idea that it was unsafe.
> Why are they still selling it?


I don't mean to doubt anyone and want to take safety first. But, how can they still sell this (sold everywhere) if it has harmful levels of lead and arsenic? I wont chance it with my dogs though. They come first over the lawn! I'll probably still use it on the front lawn though. Grass Daddy used it last year, he has kids... hopefully some others have input on it.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

The info in that article is from 2006. From some articles I found, Pennington changed the manufacturing process and cleaned up the lead and arsenic. It is now labeled as safe for vegetable gardens which it wasn't in 2005-2006.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> The info in that article is from 2006. From some articles I found, Pennington changed the manufacturing process and cleaned up the lead and arsenic. It is now labeled as safe for vegetable gardens which it wasn't in 2005-2006.


Excellent. Thank you for researching that.

I wonder if my Lowes has it at 50% off. If so, I'm stocking up.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

social port said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > The info in that article is from 2006. From some articles I found, Pennington changed the manufacturing process and cleaned up the lead and arsenic. It is now labeled as safe for vegetable gardens which it wasn't in 2005-2006.
> ...


Good to hear!

How long does it take to see any results from this stuff?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This granular iron only works in ph less than 7.0.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

g-man said:


> This granular iron only works in ph less than 7.0.


Good tip.. I know I'm under.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Is this ironite simply for greening up the lawn? Is there a concern to be putting it down during the hot weather, like summer that is occurring now? I don't have any experience, so just curious it's product info from those that have used it.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

MarkAguglia said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > TN Hawkeye said:
> ...


Their website says within 7 days or 1 week. Whichever comes first.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Here is the article I found. It is from about a month ago.

https://www.reviewjournal.com/local/local-columns/bob-morris/ironite-has-changed-from-original-product-now-safe-for-crops/


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

The Ironite at my Lowe's looks like it's been around since it was first produced. For the price, it's tempting to grab a bag for that summer wow factor.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

SpiveyJr said:


> The Ironite at my Lowe's looks like it's been around since it was first produced. For the price, it's tempting to grab a bag for that summer wow factor.


I went to my Lowe's and the pallet they had out was produced on May 24th 2016 and expired on the same day this year. I found a newer pallet in the racks and asked them to please pull that one down. They did and I got newer bags. Frustrating thing was as soon as I asked the lady she said "Yeah all of those are out of date." I don't know if Ironite goes bad but I wasn't going to chance it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

SpiveyJr said:


> The Ironite at my Lowe's looks like it's been around since it was first produced. For the price, it's tempting to grab a bag for that summer wow factor.


I noticed that same thing at my local one. Old looking bags all very dusty.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> SpiveyJr said:
> 
> 
> > The Ironite at my Lowe's looks like it's been around since it was first produced. For the price, it's tempting to grab a bag for that summer wow factor.
> ...


I also noticed they have a now bag design and these are the old ones. My bag says good until 7/2019 though. Just hoping this stuff will be safe to use (nervous about using it in the back where the dogs go).


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > SpiveyJr said:
> ...


I'm afraid to apply anything over this next week with temps all predicted in the mid 90s where I'm at. I feel as though the lawn is stressed enough as it is.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


Definitely, me too. Having a party on July 14, hopefully temps will drop a bit before then. I'm done mowing and throwing until the heat wave is over!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

I tried it once, not impressed. Much cheaper going the liquid route for iron.


----------

